# [video] Square-1 Edge Permutation Tutorial



## brandbest1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Due to the lack of good and straightforward Square-1 EP tutorials out there, I have decided to make my own. This video was designed for newbies and people that average about 1:10. All algs are in the video.
> 
> To switch the layers: 1,0/6,6/
> To fix middle layer: /6,0/6,0/


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! I really think I will have a look at this!


----------

